
Creeping Authoritarianism Has Finally Prevailed - eplanit
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/04/hungary-coronavirus-just-excuse/609331/
======
James_Henry
A great warning of what could happen in any country that doesn't stay vigilant
in keeping their government in check.

------
gentleman11
> Why does this matter? Because although Hungary is a small country, it is one
> whose creeping authoritarianism is widely admired. In early February, I
> wrote about the rapturous reception that Orbán had received at a conference
> of self-declared nationalist and far-right intellectuals—American, Israeli,
> and European—in Rome. I fully expect his tactics to be imitated: Anybody who
> disagrees with my emergency laws is trying to spread illness

The Canadian Civil Liberties association is apparently seeking donations right
now as it helps keep an eye on how the government is using its new power. I
imagine most other democratic countries have similar organizations

